# ATV tire chains



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

i have a 2wd /4 wheeler ,what are the opinions on tire chains? i had studs in the tires on my big red ,they worked great. but to do that with the 4 wheeler is quite a expense. your thoughts & experinces


----------



## Snoman (Dec 19, 2000)

I had chains on my threewheeler. LOVED THEM!!! If it is 2 wheel drive, and you need mobility in the winter? Get them. One problem with them (for me anyway) was that in deep snow, if you hit the throttle, the bike was stuck in a second. Which could be noticed immediately, once the flying snow settled down  My experience was a positive one though. Went everywhere in the winter with them. 

A 4x4 on the otherhand, shouldn't need them.


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Safety, and control is why I have them on my quad. They help stop quick and give traction if you need it in hurry as in crossing a crack you want all the get go you have when you need it. Put them on back and use the screws on the front for turning at least.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Moving to ATV forum. We need the posts there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2001)

I only have 4 wheel drive machines any more. i have thought of getting chains for them but i can go through most snow till in high centers me and when that happens even chains won't help. I do plow snow here in Ohio with mine and They might help a bit . I have plowed here the last two winters and not had a problem with not being able to plow where i wanted to. We do NOT have anywhere near the amount of snow you folks have up there though. If i got chains it would be for when the hills were icy . I have a friend here that plows his place with a 2 wheel drive and he has chains on his. His does quite well. We have never rode any trails together though. 
I guess if i was you i would get the chains  Chains will get you more places then studs. They will also make you WALK FARTHER for help to get unstuck )
hope this helps


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

For clean ice, studs are the way to go, but how often does that happen? I run chains, they really help on the lakes.


----------

